# A Riddle



## brandx (Feb 24, 2007)

What gets longer when you pull it?

Fits nicely between a womans breasts?

Gets inserted in a hole that was created for it?

A good way to tell if its working properly is to give it a few good jerks?


What ever are you thinking you dirty old men,,,,,,,,,,
The answer is a SEATBELT!


----------

